# Mercy having a fun 3rd birthday



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Today is Mercy's 3rd birthday. I can't believe it! My does time fly!
Mercy's still chewing it as I type this.:smooch:








































































Using it as a pacifier


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Happy special 3rd birthday Mercy! Looks like your enjoying your toy cake, maybe Mum has a tasty treat for you later on beautiful sweet girl. Bear and Stormy wish you happy birthday as well, they're sending golden hugs to you ??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe she's 3 already! Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mercy. What a great cake.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mercy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday sweet girl...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 3rd Birthday sweet Mercy!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Mercy you pretty girl. Have a fun day and enjoy your toy cake (very cute), less calories than the real thing.:wave:


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

So cute!

Mike D


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mercy! I hope your day was filled with lots of love and fun and it continues through out the year. You are one beautiful lady.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, pretty Mercy! 

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 3rd Birthday Mercy!
You're a pretty girl.
Looks like you really enjoyed your birthday cake stuffie.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy belated birthday beautiful girl


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry I missed this, but Happy Belated Birthday, Mercy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy belated 3rd birthday beautiful Mercy, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2: HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY SWEET MERCY!!!!!!:--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------

